# VIM fehlerhafte Darstellung (kürzt Syntax highlighting)

## duderino

Hallo zusammen,

vorab einmal ein großes Lob an dieses Forum.

Habe bisher zu fast all meinen Fragen und Problemen rund um Gentoo schnell eine Antwort finden können.

Nur leider zu folgendem Problem nicht und aus diesem Grund nun auch mein erster Beitrag hier.

Ich habe VIM (Version 7.2.182) als Standard Editor auf meiner Gentoo AMD64 Installation mit KDE 4.3.1 eingerichtet.

Das Problem ist nun, das VIM die Teile des Textes mit Syntax highlighting nicht komplett darstellt ("abschneidet").

Bewege ich mich aber mit dem Cursor durch den Text, so scrollt VIM durch den unvollständig dargestellten Text.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit meiner Beschreibung des Problems etwas anfangen und evtl. zu einer Lösung beitragen.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Beste Grüße

Duderino

----------

## franzf

Willkommen im Forum  :Smile: 

Das hört sich nicht (unbedingt) nach einem VIM-Fehler an.

Ich tippe auf "komisches" Farbschema in der konsole.

Stell da mal ein anderes ein (verwendest du "konsole" als Terminalemulator oder was anderes?)

Es kann auch einfach sein, dass dein Monitor kein so doller ist, und du den Farbunterschied zwischen Text und Hintergrund nicht erkennen kannst  :Wink:  -> anderes Farbschema mit mehr Kontrast (white on black oder linux-colors)

Ciao Franz

----------

## duderino

Hallo franzf,

vorab schon einmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja ich verwende Konsole als Terminalemulator.

Habe jetzt einfach mal die Farbschemata welche mir Konsole anbietet durchprobiert, aber leider keine Änderung.

Mein Monitor ist ein recht aktuelles Gerät, denke nicht das es daran liegt.

Es ist tatsächlich so das einfach die letzten zwei Buchstaben des entsprechendenTextes (auch im Bash Prompt) fehlen.

Der Rest ist 1A erkennbar.

viele Grüße

Duderino

----------

## duderino

Hallo nochmal,

das Problem ist gelöst. 

Nach Installation der Corefonts ist alles I.O.

Noxćhmals vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  :Smile: 

Grüße Duderino

----------

